
Coverflow in JavaScript - gasull
http://radnan.public.iastate.edu.nyud.net:8090/coverflow/
======
pedalpete
I went back to this and it is pretty good. I definately like the look with
tilt disabled, but unfortunately you lack a bit of depth when that happens as
all of the 'behind' images have the same height.

I think you could do a few things to make this look better. 1) have the height
of the images fall away more with 'tilt disabled' 2) have some sort of shadow
effect with tilt enabled and disabled to show more depth.

Also, transition from one item to the next is smooth, but when you jump two or
more items, it becomes very jerky. Maybe slower animation would help this.

But nice work. I'm sure that is a very challenging project.

------
pedalpete
403 permission denied error. Keen to see it though :)

